# Geburtstag von Reparatur



## Larry Laffer (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Helmut,
gerade sehe ich, dass du heute Geburtstag hast ...
Also ... auf diesem Weg :
Alles Gute und :sm20: und heute Abend nicht zuuuuuuuuu viel :sm24: ...


----------



## marlob (31 Oktober 2008)

Dann auch mal von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch
:sm20:


----------



## HaDi (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

da schließe ich mich doch gerne an... :sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2008)

Ja so was.....


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute   natürlich auch von mir......


Wann gehen wir den mal wieder einen trinken ??????


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Eliza (31 Oktober 2008)

Da schließe ich mich doch an und wünsche alles Gute!


----------



## mst (31 Oktober 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls alles Beste!!
:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard K (31 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles  gute zum burtseltag!!!!
:sm24:


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2008)

na aber: alles gute! :sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (31 Oktober 2008)

Auch ich schließe mich hier an:

Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## maweri (31 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute
:sm20: :sm24:


----------



## crash (31 Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch "Alles Gute"


----------



## Rayk (31 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## Kai (31 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2008)

...erst mal vielen Lieben Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche...ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende...und noch einmal Danke...

Gruß Helmut


----------



## edison (31 Oktober 2008)

Da schließ ich mich gleich mit an.

Alles Gute zum Gebzrtstag Helmut


----------



## MW (31 Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch gratulieren!

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche ... und heute möglichst wenig Reparaturen ;-).


----------



## jabba (31 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glühstrumpf.
:sm20:


----------

